# BBC politics advert



## subaqua (29 Apr 2012)

did anybody just see this advert. goes on how politics doesn't affect , apart from ...... lists a whole raft of things and then it mentions cycle lanes, while showing a cyclist ripping a mirror off.

stiff letter to the Beeb i think


----------



## sheddy (29 Apr 2012)

linky ?


----------



## subaqua (29 Apr 2012)

was on the telly. have looked online but its not there yet


----------



## Sore Thumb (30 Apr 2012)

Yes I thought this as well. The only person they show in a bad light is the cyclist causing criminal damage to the car. Why? Why no just show a cyclist cycling on the road. Why do you have to show the cyclist causing damage?

It's kind of saying to me "get interested in politics and get law breaking cyclists off the road"


----------



## StuartG (1 May 2012)

Politics at best is about reconciling the wishes of different people/groups for mutual benefit. At worst it is the dominance of a powerful group (majority) or individual (dictator) over an oppressed group. Oppressed groups can get pretty shirty. Ripping off a wing mirror does indicate an issue between two groups which has not been adequately resolved.

The political question is whether to defuse such situations by managing roads fair for all (whatever that means) or the wishes of the majority should be enforced and objectors criminalised. Which preety well sums up the current position. Regarding this particular cyclist as victim or hooligan pretty well shows your approach to politics.


----------



## subaqua (1 May 2012)

StuartG said:


> Politics at best is about reconciling the wishes of different people/groups for mutual benefit. At worst it is the dominance of a powerful group (majority) or individual (dictator) over an oppressed group. Oppressed groups can get pretty shirty. Ripping off a wing mirror does indicate an issue between two groups which has not been adequately resolved.
> 
> The political question is whether to defuse such situations by managing roads fair for all (whatever that means) or the wishes of the majority should be enforced and objectors criminalised. Which preety well sums up the current position. Regarding this particular cyclist as victim or hooligan pretty well shows your approach to politics.


 
so why not show all the other "issues that need resolving" in the advert in such a negative light. all the advert does is reinforce a negative stereotype that cyclist action groups are working hard to dispel. doesn't help . thought the beeb were supposed to be impartial.
why didn't they show a car close passing a bike riding in a cycle lane ?? that demonstartes the same point and also several others.


----------



## StuartG (1 May 2012)

subaqua said:


> All the advert does is reinforce a negative stereotype that cyclist action groups are working hard to dispel.


That's your interpretation. It wasn't mine. Cyclists do retaliate against poor motoring. They shouldn't, but they do. That's a fact not a stereotype. Cyclists actions groups (which?) trying to cover that up is not a help. Addressing the root cause is what politics and the CAGs should be about.


----------



## subaqua (1 May 2012)

Bangs Head against Wall.

did the #bigride at the weekend not feature on your radar ?


----------



## Inertia (1 May 2012)

StuartG said:


> That's your interpretation. It wasn't mine. *Cyclists do retaliate against poor motoring*. They shouldn't, but they do. That's a fact not a stereotype. Cyclists actions groups (which?) trying to cover that up is not a help. Addressing the root cause is what politics and the CAGs should be about.


*Sterotype*


----------



## StuartG (1 May 2012)

You've never done it then? I doff my cap ...


----------



## siadwell (1 May 2012)

Actually, there were two clips portraying cyclists in a negative light.

As well as the wing mirror knocking incident (not the best way to illustrate cyclists being squeezed on the roads), there was also a cyclist leaning on a car's passenger window.


----------



## subaqua (1 May 2012)

siadwell said:


> Actually, there were two clips portraying cyclists in a negative light.
> 
> As well as the wing mirror knocking incident (not the best way to illustrate cyclists being squeezed on the roads), there was also a cyclist leaning on a car's passenger window.


 

I just merged it all into one TBH . both are negative portrayals.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (8 May 2012)

Also saw the ad last night and am still trying to find it online. Was a bit miffed and annoyed as to why they show the cyclist behaving as such. If they wanted balance maybe they could have shown the car driver on their phone?

Also StuartG why shouldn't cyclists retaliate against bad driving. How else are drivers meant to realize what they just did isn't acceptable? IMHO if you don't complain about the poor driving your just saying that it is acceptable to behave like that and the status quo will carry on.

I'll often yell or throw my hands up if a driver behaves particularly dangerously or inconsiderately around me. I'll even moan at riders who put themselves in what I consider to be dangerous places. If I get a reaction all the better as the driver/cyclist may then think about what they've done and possibly adjust their behaviour in the future (wishful thinking I know but one can hope....)


----------



## machew (8 May 2012)

A few nights ago, I was listening on the radio and on came the BBC politics, she waffled on and then stated "How much CO2 your card produces, that down to politics". Is is my arse, it's down to you how much CO2 your car produces


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (8 May 2012)

The ad has been found! 
View: http://youtu.be/F3p536Q516I


----------



## subaqua (9 May 2012)

well done bassjunkie. have been looking for this since i saw the telly advert. which reminds me. havent heard back from the BBC yet


----------



## mr_cellophane (9 May 2012)

subaqua said:


> while showing a cyclist ripping a mirror off.


No it doesn't, it shows a cyclist trying to squeeze past a car and folding the door mirror back with his bag. It shows a driver not considering the cyclist filtering by waiting too close to the curb and the cyclist not considering the car by trying to fit through a gap which is too small.


----------



## snorri (9 May 2012)

The film simply illustrated a feature of traffic congestion on our roads.


----------



## subaqua (9 May 2012)

mr_cellophane said:


> No it doesn't, it shows a cyclist trying to squeeze past a car and folding the door mirror back with his bag. It shows a driver not considering the cyclist filtering by waiting too close to the curb and the cyclist not considering the car by trying to fit through a gap which is too small.


 

tomato /tomayto.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 May 2012)

it shows a young man wearing expensive clothes and living in a trendy house. The whole thing is silly. Let it be.......


----------



## StuartG (9 May 2012)

Bassjunkieuk said:


> Also StuartG why shouldn't cyclists retaliate against bad driving. How else are drivers meant to realize what they just did isn't acceptable? IMHO if you don't complain about the poor driving your just saying that it is acceptable to behave like that and the status quo will carry on.


Because 50 years of doing so has not made a bit of difference. Maybe the opposite. I hear and see a lot more anti-cycling drivers then I did. When I've tried to reason with a mad driver - they just got madder. Moreover when one driver honks another - do we get improved driving standards or not?

Basically it don't work. No amount of wishing will make it work. The problem is finding something that will work and is politically implementable. I'm still looking ...


----------



## subaqua (10 May 2012)

i had my reply from the beeb


bbc said:


> Thanks for contacting the BBC.
> 
> I understand you were unhappy with the ‘Everything is Politics’ trail as you felt it was biased against cyclists due to us seeing a cyclist move a car’s side mirror.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peter Parkorr (11 May 2012)

subaqua said:


> did anybody just see this advert. goes on how politics doesn't affect , apart from ...... lists a whole raft of things and then it mentions cycle lanes, while showing a cyclist ripping a mirror off.
> 
> stiff letter to the Beeb i think


 
Are you guys joking??
I havent read yr response from the bbc and I couldn't believe you were even serious about sending a letter.
The advert was effectively stating that politics is the reason there aren't more cycle lanes (and the reason for many other things, which is why you should be interested in politics - 'the message').
I'm not attacking any of you personally, but there is a serious case of (cyclists) tunnel vision here. If anything, the BBC is appealing to you as part of its audience by fighting your corner for you, and saying that there should be more cycle lanes.

I found this thread as I was just searching for a copy of the advert that I could tweet and applaud the BBC for making it! And I am also a cyclist btw, sold the car in 2008!

I'm flabberghasted!


----------



## subaqua (11 May 2012)

Peter Parkorr said:


> Are you guys joking??
> I havent read yr response from the bbc and I couldn't believe you were even serious about sending a letter.
> The advert was effectively stating that politics is the reason there aren't more cycle lanes (and the reason for many other things, which is why you should be interested in politics - 'the message').
> I'm not attacking any of you personally, but there is a serious case of (cyclists) tunnel vision here. If anything, the BBC is appealing to you as part of its audience by fighting your corner for you, and saying that there should be more cycle lanes.
> ...


 
cyclist, car driver, HGV licence holder. am i not allowed to have an opinion too? thought thats what politics was all about.


----------

